# From our local paper



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.pennlive.com/opinion/2018/02/trump_needs_to_bring_home_a_na.html


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Great article. We need to remember our President is just one voice. Our lame-ass congress needs to step up to the plate and get NAFTA fine tuned and modernized. Cut the partisan crap, and do the job that benefits the American people. (Your employers).


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Exactly my dad says every morning nothing can happen good with all this partisan


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

the more people stay divided the more powerful the government gets in the kingdom of USA


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

It's all a matter of perspective. If you are in an industry that packed up to moved to Mexico to take advantage of the lower wages and lax environmental laws, then NAFTA was a bad deal for you. It was pretty common for companies to threaten to pack up and move to Mexico in order to suppress wages here in the US. Probably a moot point though, as China took over much of our manufacturing base.

This article tries to give good and bad points about NAFTA. Not sure I agree with every item....

https://www.thebalance.com/nafta-pros-and-cons-3970481


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like to me that folks income isn't keeping up with the cost of living
In fact, I'd say income appears to be flat to me, yet a farm tractor with a loader seems to go up $10,000 every 3 years.
When I started in 2012, a higher end single rotary rake was $8,000. Now it's like $11,000.insuramce higher, tires, batteries higher. Just paid $370 for 2 new diesel truck batteries. 
Thanks to Trump fuel staying flat, though. 
But crop or profits or wages seem to be pretty flat. 
Seems like to me folks wages need to catch up


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Live cattle still declining at the sale barn....beef climbing in price on the grocers shelf.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Live cattle still declining at the sale barn....beef climbing in price on the grocers shelf.


Been this way since our prices tanked in '14. I don't reckon there is anything we can do about it. Does not seem the government cares.

When fat cattle get around $1.30 (as they are not) it becomes more profitable for the packers to import boxed beef. Someone needs to close that door some. It seems to be wide open.


----------

